# Neues Layout [Web]



## Watusimann (21. April 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich möchte ein Relaunch meiner Webseite durchführen und bin mir noch nicht so ganz schlüssig ob ich dieses benutzen soll.

Meine "alte" Seite ist hier erreichbar ... und hier mein neues Design. Was meint Ihr? Hab ihr vielleicht noch in ein paar Vorschläge? 

Die Header-Gfx wird in dem Farbton bleiben - nur noch überarbeitet.

ein schönes Wochenende
wünscht der Dave


----------



## schutzgeist (26. April 2007)

Der 2. Link funktioniert leider nicht.


----------



## maxiw (28. April 2007)

Echt gut gelungen finde ich! Hast du den header der Seite mit PS gemacht?


----------

